# Osta-gain is at it again with another big blowout sale!!!



## maniac0614 (Sep 9, 2012)

*OSTA-GAIN IS AT IT AGAIN WITH ANOTHER BIG SALE FOR YOU GUYS

SAVE 35% OFF EVERYTHING WHEN YOU USE CODE

USA35

THE SALES NEVER END HERE AT 

OSTA-GAIN.COM*​


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 9, 2012)

Almost mistaken this ad for one from Purchase Peptides. Are you affiliated or something?


----------



## osta-president (Sep 9, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> *OSTA-GAIN IS AT IT AGAIN WITH ANOTHER BIG SALE FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> SAVE 35% OFF EVERYTHING WHEN YOU USE CODE
> 
> ...



Maniac!!! The Osta-Gain  shipping department is getting overloaded!!! CAN YOU SLOW DOWN THE SALES!!


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 9, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Almost mistaken this ad for one from Purchase Peptides. Are you affiliated or something?



What? No


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2012)

BUMP USE CODE

USA35
or
usa35

to save 35% off everything.....WE MEAN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## osta-president (Sep 12, 2012)

Osta-gain tank tops are now in stock and will be available later today.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

you guys are awesome. great service and products


----------



## Osta-Gain (Sep 12, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Almost mistaken this ad for one from Purchase Peptides. Are you affiliated or something?



Ban him jk


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sale is still going,dont miss out!


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 17, 2012)

MK 2866 30ML-30MG

*USE CODE 

USA35 

TO RECEIVE 35% OFF*​


----------



## osta-president (Sep 17, 2012)

What is Osta-Gain, Who is Osta-Gain, Where is Osta-Gain, How is Osta-Gain, Why is Osta-Gain? Osta-Gain is the top research/peptide company. Osta-Gain is Osta-Gain.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 18, 2012)

Osta osta osta! Get it in guys sale is still going!


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 21, 2012)

*its pay day!!dont miss out because the sale will end very soon!*


----------

